# DirecTV Insiders forum?



## goosecat (Dec 9, 2006)

I got an email from directv inviting me to directv insiders forums. Has anyone else gotten this? Is this legit?


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

goosecat said:


> I got an email from directv inviting me to directv insiders forums. Has anyone else gotten this? Is this legit?


Yes, it's legit.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Robert,

Is it one of those secret societies that only those that are members or are invited to join can talk to each other about it? 

- Merg


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

goosecat said:


> I got an email from directv inviting me to directv insiders forums. Has anyone else gotten this? Is this legit?


Yes, it's real. Some of us are already there.


----------



## goosecat (Dec 9, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Yes, it's legit.


Ok, thanks. I signed up. It's not immediately obvious what the point of the website is over and beyond dbstalk. There aren't very many threads and they don't seem very active. There are some pretty generic demographic survey questions like how much TV do you watch or how much time do you spend online. It feels like a promotional website more than anything. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Yes, it's real. Some of us are already there.


Well, aren't you special?

Oh wait, that's right. You are! 

- Merg


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Our invites must have gotten lost in the mail.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Yes, it is legit.

I don't know how the invitees were picked, but in general DIRECTV is running this show as another means to get more information from subscribers. DBStalk is not directly involved in any way. (Other than several DBStalkers and other bloggers were invited.)

Seems like a great way for a company to get information from real people (as well as using DBStalk.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MadMac (Feb 18, 2008)

goosecat said:


> I got an email from directv inviting me to directv insiders forums. Has anyone else gotten this? Is this legit?


We could tell you, but then we'd have to kill you.....


----------



## MNT (Apr 5, 2007)

I got an invite from mentioning something I liked about DIRECTV on Twitter. They're listening.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

It's just a small forum for users to help users. Some good people there and some of them are here as well. Not as good as DBS talk at all but OK for what they do in helping newbies. Directv runs the site but does not participate.


----------



## metalsludge2180 (Jul 5, 2009)

The prgram is designed for customers to provide feedback concerning issues with customer service, tech issues, promotions, and installation. It is a valuable tool to gain customer insights into ways to streamline services and provide clear and consice changes in policy when needed. It's intended to receive feedback both positive and negative in order to increase customer satisfaction and provide answers to customer concerns.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, I think my invite got lost in the mail as well!


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

joed32 said:


> It's just a small forum for users to help users. Some good people there and some of them are here as well. Not as good as DBS talk at all but OK for what they do in helping newbies. Directv runs the site but does not participate.


joed32:
I think you're confusing the DirecTV Support Forum (http://forums.directv.com) with the new "Insider Forum". The Insider Forum seems to be more for Marketing/Planning feedback and is actively managed by several DirecTV employees to solicit feedback on specific programming and services topics.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Would this be the place where Directv says:
The situation in our installation department has descended to an embarrassing level. Effective today we are dropping the MSP and HSP programs. If anybody knows a former tech please tell them we will pay any losses incurred through these programs if they will just come help us get some installations done.
Is this it?

Joe


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry Joe, that site is still in the works. Go ahead and hold your breath


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

MNT said:


> I got an invite from mentioning something I liked about DIRECTV on Twitter. They're listening.


I received an invite as well but wasn't sure about it. Put it on the back burner but now that I know it's on the up and up, I may have to find some time to check it out..


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> joed32:
> I think you're confusing the DirecTV Support Forum (http://forums.directv.com) with the new "Insider Forum". The Insider Forum seems to be more for Marketing/Planning feedback and is actively managed by several DirecTV employees to solicit feedback on specific programming and services topics.


You're absolutely right, I didn't know that. Thanks.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

MNT said:


> I got an invite from mentioning something I liked about DIRECTV on Twitter. They're listening.


Same here -- a nice surprise that they've been noticing my occasional "@DIRECTV" mentions on Twitter, even though most haven't been directly, specifically related to DirecTV service (one I remember said something like "@DIRECTV DVR menus now say '244 SyfyHD.' Looks weird").


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone remember the movie Fight Club? :sure:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

No invite for me,maybe because i complain to much.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Anyone remember the movie Fight Club? :sure:


Remember rule #1


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

gfrang said:


> No invite for me,maybe because i complain to much.


Me too.:lol:


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Remember rule #1


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Mine got lost in the mail too...


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

It is real! That is how I found this place! Long time direct customer. Been reading here all day. Howdy everyone!


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I must be on a pay no mind list


----------



## DavidMi (Aug 24, 2009)

I am guessing I got in because of Twitter.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

DavidMi said:


> It is real! That is how I found this place! Long time direct customer. Been reading here all day. Howdy everyone!


Welcome to the Insane Asylum, umm, I mean DBSTalk.com! :welcome_s

- Merg


----------



## ja29 (Aug 25, 2009)

So does anyone have a link to be an insider?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I didn't get my invite because i am on their s#&$ list.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think you need an invitation. Just having a link isn't going to get you in the door.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think you need an invitation. Just having a link isn't going to get you in the door.


You're correct, it only gets you to the door step. Links: DirecTV Insiders DirecTV Insiders Rules


----------



## HRJustin (Mar 5, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think you need an invitation. Just having a link isn't going to get you in the door.


I wonder if there is or will be any way in the future to send for an invite. Like the google voice invitation request page. I signed up for an invite and got it like the next day :lol:


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

RACJ2 said:


> You're correct, it only gets you to the door step. Links: DirecTV Insiders DirecTV Insiders Rules


That's right i tried to get in using my D* user name and pass word and this is what i got.... This login does not match our records, i guess i wasn't properly dressed. That all right i will find a way to crash the party.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

gfrang said:


> That's right i tried to get in using my D* user name and pass word and this is what i got.... This login does not match our records, i guess i wasn't properly dressed. That all right i will find a way to crash the party.


It's a totally seperate login/password from the D* website. Not sure how I was selected, but the invite comes in an e-mail from D*.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> It's a totally seperate login/password from the D* website. Not sure how I was selected, but the invite comes in an e-mail from D*.


Just checked my e-mail this is the only thing i got... Your DIRECTV bill is ready for viewing.:eek2:


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I have too many forums to track as it is, and I don't Twitter (or Facebook, or ....)


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

This avatar will get me in for sure.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:DonaldTrumpFeb09.jpg


----------



## kw2957 (Apr 5, 2008)

gfrang said:


> This avatar will get me in for sure.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:DonaldTrumpFeb09.jpg


 :up:


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

As a DBSTalk member I've always felt like an Insider ...

But I suppose I wouldn't mind being an even more Insider!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

The Insider Forum is apparently a marketing focus group allowing some people who work for DirecTV marketing to talk to a group of customers about DirecTV services. The customers have mainly been selected from the "general population" to cover a wide variety of subscription packages, locations and other demographics; they are mostly not DirecTV-knowledgable although there are some dbstalkers in the group. I don't think you are missing much.....


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

I just want the decoder ring and learn the secret handshake.


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

drpjr said:


> I just want the decoder ring and learn the secret handshake.


Great!

Now everybody will want a ring and by the way what handshake? They never told me about no handshake....aha...the secret handshake.....I get it.

Installers are always the last to know.

Well I bet if they did let me in and did give me a ring and...the handshake...I would not vent about the issues in the installation department.

Maybe the OUTSIDER GROUP would be a better environment for *****ing and complaining anyhow.

Joe


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I just got in took some video this is what it is


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

gfrang said:


> I just got in took some video this is what it is


Good one!

Joe


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

bobnielsen said:


> I have too many forums to track as it is, and I don't Twitter (or Facebook, or ....)


+1


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> The customers have mainly been selected from the "general population" to cover a wide variety of subscription packages, locations and other demographics; they are mostly not DirecTV-knowledgable although there are some dbstalkers in the group. QUOTE]
> 
> So if they are looking for average Joe's with little knowledge of D does that mean the dbs'ers they chose fit that criteria? (insert a venti dose of sarcasm here):lol: Hey wait a minute thats me!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

drpjr said:


> texasbrit said:
> 
> 
> > The customers have mainly been selected from the "general population" to cover a wide variety of subscription packages, locations and other demographics; they are mostly not DirecTV-knowledgable although there are some dbstalkers in the group. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

It's clear to me that this forum has a very diverse user base, from the technically proficient seen-and-done-it-all expert to the how-do-I-get-to-my-playlist novice, so I think we really represent the customer base well. It's no surprise to me that several DBSTalkers are on the Inside...


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> It's clear to me that this forum has a very diverse user base, from the technically proficient seen-and-done-it-all expert to the how-do-I-get-to-my-playlist novice, so I think we really represent the customer base well. It's no surprise to me that several DBSTalkers are on the Inside...


Once they get out how do we check them for implants, tracking devices and land line phone connections? Once an insider ...can their loyality to the outsiders be accepted....... without trial by fire?(or the dunking stool)

Joe


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

joe diamond said:


> Once they get out how do we check them for implants, tracking devices and land line phone connections? Once an insider ...can their loyality to the outsiders be accepted....... without trial by fire?(or the dunking stool)
> 
> Joe


They use the flashy thingy from MIB so your torture techniques won't work...


----------



## joe diamond (Feb 28, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> They use the flashy thingy from MIB so your torture techniques won't work...


Where is the SBCA when we need them....Grrrrr!

Joe


----------

